# [SOLVED] Windows 7 labtop no connections are available



## Himuya

My labtop was working fine yesterday in terms of internet connection, but when I woke up this morning, it had a red "x" on the wireless symbol, and says "Not connected, no connections are available. 

I ABSOLUTELY know for a fact that my router works, and it has already connected many times to my labtop before. I tested the wifi with my desktop and confirmed it to be working. 

I've also tried system restore, and an error came up, disallowing me to do so.

Now, before you say that I probably hit the toggle wifi key, I tried that as well, and it wasn't the case. 

When I checked the hardware through the control panel, I guessed it was a problem with the network adapters. I was correct. All the adapters listed had a yellow triangle with a "!" in front. And the Network information is " The dependency service or group failed to start". I don't remember doing anything major in terms of installing or whatnot the day before. Just surfed the web.

This may sound similar to another problem listed in this forum, but I've searched, and found no solutions. If anybody can help, it'd be appreciated.:grin:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

Can you see any wireless connections?

What is the make and model number of your computer?


----------



## Himuya

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

No, I can't see any wireless networks/connections.

I have a HP Pavillion dv6 ,AMD A8, windows 7 home premium 64 bit sp1.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

Go to this website here: Software & Driver Downloads HP Pavilion dv6000 CTO Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

Then download the driver under the Software - *Internet Access (‏1)* tab and the correct driver under the *Driver - Network (‏4)* tab.


----------



## shawnpb

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

There is no drivers (Wifi) for Windows 7 for you laptop via the website provided. Did the laptop come shipped with Windows Vista? Do you have Windows Vista or Windows 7 installed on the machine? Your profile says you are running Windows 7.


----------



## Himuya

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

No, it's just simply that I forgot to include the FULL model number, so he assumed it was a dv6000. It's actually a dv6-6117 dx labtop. 

This would be the correct one: Software & Driver Downloads HP Pavilion dv6-6117dx Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

So, how would I go about installing the device drivers manually (since the labtop that needs them can't access the internet in any way)? Like, downloading all the ones that have the yellow triangle, copying them over to the problem labtop, and replacing them in some file folder where the pc keeps the drivers? I'm not quite sure since I've never manually installed any drivers.

Edit: It also looks like most of the drivers that have problems aren't downloadable on the website. Such as the WAN ones. See the attachment below for more information.


----------



## Himuya

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*



Himuya said:


> No, it's just simply that I forgot to include the FULL model number, so he assumed it was a dv6000. It's actually a dv6-6117 dx labtop.
> 
> This would be the correct one: Software & Driver Downloads HP Pavilion dv6-6117dx Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)
> 
> So, how would I go about installing the device drivers manually (since the labtop that needs them can't access the internet in any way)? Like, downloading all the ones that have the yellow triangle, copying them over to the problem labtop, and replacing them in some file folder where the pc keeps the drivers? I'm not quite sure since I've never manually installed any drivers.
> 
> Edit: It also looks like most of the drivers that have problems aren't downloadable on the website. Such as the WAN ones. See the attachment below for more information.


I found out how to update the drivers, but I can't find them on the internet to download. I've heard that you can install the drivers again by the disk provided when you buy the labtop though. I'm still not sure if the the drivers for the network adapters are malfunctioning or something, or if they are outdated. 

The device descriptions are (for all the devices with a yellow triangle net to it): " This device is not working properly because Windows cannot load the drivers required for this device (code 31).


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

The wireless driver is at the website you provided: Software & Driver Downloads HP Pavilion dv6-6117dx Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English) 

Go under the *Driver - Network* tab and download the correct verison for your computer. Most likely this one: *Realtek RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Driver for Microsoft Windows*


----------



## Himuya

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

After trying all the ones most likely to work, the internet is still "Not connected-no connections are available."

Should I delete the drivers with problems, and install the updated drivers?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

Yes uninstall the *Ralink *driver and install the *Ralink 2011 802.11 b/g/n WiFi Adapter* from the website.


----------



## Himuya

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

The Ralink wifi adapter is working now, but the problem still persists. The other adapter drivers aren't on the site.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

Go to *Control Panel* > *Network and Internet* > *Network and Sharing Center* > *Change Adapter Settings* > Make sure tha the wireless Lan Card is enabled.


----------



## Himuya

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

It's enabled, but it's not connected for some reason. The wireless icon changed after a reboot, and looks closer to the normal state, except it still has the red x, and there's no bars in color.

I believe it has to do with the other network adapters having problems.
They probably are out of date as well, since they're all dated at 2006. Problem is, I can't find device drivers for them anywhere.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

Ok go to the *Device Manager* > *Network Adapters* > Right-Click the *Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller* > *Properties* >


Under the *General* Tab what does the *Device Status* say?
Go to the *Advance* Tab and make sure the *Value* is set to *Enabled*.
Go to the *Driver* Tab and press the *Update Driver* button.
Use the internet to search for the driver.


----------



## Himuya

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

It's working, and I followed your instructions on the updating and value enabling. Unless I'm supposed to enable everything in the value panel.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*



Himuya said:


> It's working.


You have a Wireless internet connection now? Can you connect to this website on the computer?

By the way the *Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller* is for LAN only. If you are only planning to use wireless its best just to leave it alone. (Considering that the Wireless problem is fixed now.)


----------



## Himuya

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

Oh, by: "It's working", I meant the Realtek adapter. The wireless still doesn't work...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

Try to install this driver here: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller Driver - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


----------



## Himuya

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

That instead caused problems, so I reupdated it. Isn't the microsoft 6to4 adapter crucial in establishing a wireless internet connection? And all the other problems with the other network adapters.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

All the 6to4 adapter does is its used for transmitting IPv6 packets trough IPv4 the network correctly.

Doing this should fix it:

To uninstall the component > Right-Click the item in Device Manager and select *Uninstall*.

To reinstall the component, in Device Manager > Click on *Network Adapters* > *Action* (Top of the Screen) > *Add Legacy Hardware* > *Next* > *Install the hardware that I manually select from a list* > *Network adapters* > *Microsoft* > *Microsoft 6to4 Adapter* > *Next* > Finish the wizard.


----------



## jenae

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

Hi, right back in your first post you mention:-



> " The dependency service or group failed to start". I don't remember doing anything major in terms of installing or whatnot the day before. Just surfed the web.


This indicates a windows services problem go to start search and type:-cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:- (copy paste)



Code:


net start > 0 & notepad 0 & tasklist > 1 & notepad 1 & ipconfig/all > 2 & notepad 2

 press enter

One notepad will open with services the other two are in taskbar (notepad 1 & 2) Open all, copy and paste them into here.


----------



## Himuya

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*



jenae said:


> Hi, right back in your first post you mention:-
> 
> 
> 
> This indicates a windows services problem go to start search and type:-cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:- (copy paste)
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> net start > 0 & notepad 0 & tasklist > 1 & notepad 1 & ipconfig/all > 2 & notepad 2
> 
> press enter
> 
> One notepad will open with services the other two are in taskbar (notepad 1 & 2) Open all, copy and paste them into here.


Windows services? So it isn't just the adapter drivers being outdated? See the text documents attached on this post for the services..etc


----------



## Himuya

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> All the 6to4 adapter does is its used for transmitting IPv6 packets trough IPv4 the network correctly.
> 
> Doing this should fix it:
> 
> To uninstall the component > Right-Click the item in Device Manager and select *Uninstall*.
> 
> To reinstall the component, in Device Manager > Click on *Network Adapters* > *Action* (Top of the Screen) > *Add Legacy Hardware* > *Next* > *Install the hardware that I manually select from a list* > *Network adapters* > *Microsoft* > *Microsoft 6to4 Adapter* > *Next* > Finish the wizard.


I tried that, and after a reboot, it still has the problem. The driver version is from way back in 2006, so I'd assume the driver's outdated.


----------



## Himuya

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

Oh, and now I am able to turn on/off the wireless via the keyboard shortcut, but I still can't get a connection running.


----------



## Himuya

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

I haven't managed to get the other adapters working properly yet.....help would be appreciated


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

Have you tried to recovery Windows to an older date before this happened?


----------



## Himuya

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

Yep. I mentioned that in the first post.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

:facepalm: Sorry about that.


What was the error that came up? Did you use the Windows 7 Disk to do so or Windows itself?


----------



## Himuya

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

Just windows. I used the system restore utility. I tried all restore points, but it says that: " System Resotore did not complete successfully. Your computer's files and settings were not changed. Details: The specified object was not found. (0x80042308)."


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

Goto *Start* > Type in *CMD* > Right-Click and hit *Run as administrator* > type in *chkdsk /r *> Restart the computer.

Afterwards try to do the system restore again using Windows.


----------



## jenae

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

Hi, quite a few of your needed services are not running you should not bother to tweak services go here and set the recommended defaults for your windows version. You have comodo this product is worse then the virus it is supposed to protect you from. 

Black Viper’s Windows 7 Service Pack 1 Service Configurations | Black Viper | www.blackviper.com

Fix your services uninstall comodo (google for it's uninstaller, important) use MSE and windows firewall, your IPconfig shows media dissconnected. Go to start search and type devmgmt.msc press enter look for any yellow ? or ! and post back with what you see.


----------



## Himuya

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

I'm a bit confused here. If by services, you mean windows features, then no, since I checked on a microsoft website for the default features. Is comodo really that bad? I uninstalled it anyway though. As for the devmgmt files, see attachment.


----------



## Himuya

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

Hope I won't have to reinstall windows.....


----------



## jenae

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

Hi, did you look at the link I sent you in post #31, you should have noticed we were not talking about windows features we were talking about windows services. These are essential core processes of the OS they reside under administrative tools, services (services.msc).

You are supposed to OPEN disk manager double click on one of the returned searches.(diskmgmt.msc).


----------



## Himuya

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

Yes, I did. I couldn't make much sense of it, as I don't know much about windows services...it also mentioned just different changes you can make...didn't find any way to revert them to default.

And as for the devmgmt pic, I already have one up. I posted it before you posted in this thread. Pretty much all the network adapters have that yellow triangle with a "!" next to it, except for the ones that I updated the driver software for.


----------



## Himuya

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

Bump...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

What happens when you plug the laptop into the router using a cable?


----------



## Himuya

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

Yep, I tried an ethernet cable already. The labtop didn't detect anything.


----------



## Himuya

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

Any ideas how I could update the other network adapters that have problems?


----------



## jenae

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

Hi, I wanted to see your device manager as it is NOW, not previously. Lets get your services fixed first. Open the attached .zip file and double click on the returned file (Default_W7_Home_Premium_64...) allow this file to be merged into the registry. Restart computer.


View attachment serdef.zip


----------



## Himuya

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

Sorry for not clearing this up earlier, but what I meant to say is that my devmgmt looks exactly the SAME as it did when I last updated a picture of it.

Okay, I followed your instructions and updated the registry with the new values you provided.


----------



## Himuya

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

Bump.


----------



## Coolfreak

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

Trying running the System File Checker - go Start > Run > Type in *sfc /scannow*. It may ask you to insert the Windows CD - if so, just insert it and let it continue.


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## Himuya

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*



Coolfreak said:


> Trying running the System File Checker - go Start > Run > Type in *sfc /scannow*. It may ask you to insert the Windows CD - if so, just insert it and let it continue.


After scanning, it didn't detect any "integrity violations". I'm assuming nothing wrong was found?


----------



## Himuya

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*



Old Rich said:


> Lets take a peek at your network environment:
> 
> First:
> 
> Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.
> 
> Then:
> 
> Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.
> 
> How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7
> 
> Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.
> 
> Then:
> 
> with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD*
> 
> At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*
> 
> 
> Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.
> 
> Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.
> 
> If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.
> 
> then please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.
> 
> 
> To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


So after doing all that, I got to the point where I need to remove the wireless profiles, but when I went to remove them, there weren't any. So I thought that I should recreate it, and when I tried to set up a wireless connection, it wouldn't let me, popping up the " no connections are available". I finished everything else you said, though. Still can't connect yet. And there's no need to post a screenshot of the networks part of the inspector, since there's absolutely nothing there, networks-wise. See attachment for more info (ipconfig).

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Kwaleis-HP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 10-1F-74-18-AD-59
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.247.52(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Ralink RT5390 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 60-D8-19-0C-86-F4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## Himuya

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

I'm starting to consider a factory reset. Not sure if it will work though.


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

Please post a screen shot of Device Manager with the Network Adaptor group expanded, and one of Network Connections.

See the link in my signature for how


----------



## Himuya

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

Well, there aren't any sections named Network Connections, since I don't have any at the moment (I don't know why either). But check the attachment for the adapters.


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

Try uninstalling the 6to4 adaptor and see if it makes a difference.

To get to Network Connections, type Network Connections in the search Box and click on "View Network Connections"


----------



## Himuya

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

Disabling the adapter didn't make a difference...


See attachment for the network connections.


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

No need to PM . . I will be notifiedwhen you reply.

ARe you sure the wireless card is turned on?


----------



## Himuya

*Re: Windows 7 labtop no connections are available*

Yes, I'm sure, since the light is on for the wireless turn on/off key on the keyboard. It used to not be able to turn on before I updated two of the problematic network adapter drivers (The only two in the dvmgt pic I posted that don't have a yellow triangle next to them).


----------



## Himuya

I managed to fix the problem by factory resetting it.


----------



## Old Rich

That's one way . .


----------



## Himuya

Well, I couldn't find out what was wrong, so I just decided to do that.


----------



## Coolfreak

Glad to hear you at least got it sorted out.


----------

